# الطلاء - مخاطر الاستخدام وسبل الوقاية



## mostafamwafy (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*




*​*على الرغم مما تتصف به عملية الطلاء من سهولة وسر وقدرة على تغيير المظهر العام لكامل الفضاء - وهو مايفسر شغف الكثيرين بها - إلا أنها تشتمل كغيرها من بقية الأعمال المنفذة حاليا ، على بعض المحاذير والمخاطر ،ويحتاج من ينفذها لبعض النصائح التي يجب مراعاتها بكل عناية ودقة تماماً مثل مجموعة الاحتياطات التي يتعين اتخاذها في بعض الحالات الخاصة . *
 *بالنسبة للمخاطر والأضرار الصحية التي تنشأ عن التواجد في بيئة ملوثة بعنصر الرصاص ، نقول إن استنشاق أو تعاطي طعام ملوث بالرصاص ، يؤدي إلى حدوث نوع من التسمم يعرف بـ " تسمم الرصاص " ، والذي ينتج عن مجموعة متنوعة من الأعراض تشمل الصداع والألم والشعور بالتعب والإرهاق الاضطراب والتشوش . *
* ولاتقتصر الأعراض على هذه المجموعة فقط بل تمتد لتضم أشياء أخرى لعل أسوأها حدوث أضرار بالمخ لايمكن علاجها أو تعويض التلف الذي ينشأ عنها . ومما يزيد الأمور سوءاً ، أن أكثر الفئات عرضة للإصابة بمثل هذه الأضرار البالغة هم الأجنة والأطفال . * 
 * أثناء القيام بعملية الطلاء ينبغي علينا اعتماد وسائل الأمان اللازمة لوقاية العيون والرئتين ، هذا مع وجول إدراكنا للمخاطر الكيميائية الناجمة عن استخدامنا للطلاءات القديمة ذات الأبخرة المحتوية على عنصر الرصاص . *

 *انتقاء واستخدام السلالم*

* نبدأ باستخدام السلالم المتنقلة ، والتي يعتقد كثيرا من الناس أن بوسعهم العمل براحة وسهولة وهم واقفون عليها ، ولكن ينبغي الانتباه إلى تدخل عدد من العناصر الأخرى عند العمل على السلالم ذات درجات أكثر من 7 أو 8 ( مثل الخبرة ، والثقة بالنفس ، والقدرة الطبيعية للحفاظ على التوازن ) ، ومن ثم فإنه يجب علينا تقدير كل تلك العناصر لدينا ، علاوة على تقدير عيوب ومزايا استخدام الأنواع ذات التمديدات الطويلة . * 
 *نشير إلى أن شراء السلالم بأنواعها المختلفة والسقالات ، والأدوات الأخرى اللازمة لطلاء بيت عادي من دورين ، يمكن أن يستهلك مقدار الوفر المتحقق من وراء تنفيذنا لأعمال الطلاء بأنفسنا وعدم اللجوء إلى الفنيين المتخصصين ، نضيف إلى ذلك أننا ربما لن نحتاج إلى استخدام هذه الأدوات لسنوات عديدة .*
 *وفي حال استعارة السلالم ، فإنه ينبغس علينا تفحصها جيدا لتفادس حجوث الأخطار ، التي قد تنشأ عن استخدام سلالم تالفة أو معيبة ، مايعني ضرورة استهجام السلالم ذات المشاجب غير محكمة الغلق أو الدرجات التالفة ، أو الألواح الجانبية المتصدعة ، أو المفصلات السائبة أو الملتوية . *
 *وعندما نرغب في شراء أحد السلالم ، يجدر بنا أن نتذكر أن آخر شيء نريده هو شراء سلم رخيص وسيء ، ولكن ينصح دوماً باقتناء أفضل سلم يمكن لميزانيتنا أن توفره ، وحتى لو كان مزوداً فقط بخمس درجات . *
 *وفي عالم السلالم تأتي السلالم المصنوعة من الألمنيوم كأخف الأنواع وزناً في حين تأتي السلالم الخشبية كأثقل الأنواع ، أما السلالم المصنوعة من الألياف الزجاجية ( أو الفايبر جلاس ) ، فتمتاز بعزلها الكهربائي الجيد ، كما تتصف النوعيات الجيدة منها بصلابتها ومتانتها وتحملها لطائفة كبيرة من ظروف الاستعمال ، كالحرارة والبرودة والجفاف والرطوبة وهكذا فإنه يمكن القول أن هذه النوعية من السلالم ذات عمر افتراضي طويل ، إلا أنها ذات وزن كبير نسبياً مقارنة بسلالم الألمنيوم على سبيل المثال . *


 *



*​
* أخطار عنصر الرصاص في الطلاء* 
 *ولعل مسألة الكشف عن وجود عنصر الرصاص في الطلاء من أهم القضايا التي تشغلنا نظراً لأهميتها الصحية والبيئية البالغة . *
 *وعندما نكون بصدد العغمل في منطقة ذات طلاءات هشة ومتقشرة، فإنه يتعين علينا استشارة مهندس البيئة المحلية للاستفادة من نصائحة فيما يتعلق بالطريقة المثلى لمعالجة هذه القضية . *
 *وحاليا تتوافر بمراكز بيع لوازم البيت ومتاجر الطلاء أطقم لمجموعة الأدوات والمواد اللازمة للكشف عن وجود عنصر الرصاص في الطلاء .*
 *ولمزيد من الأمن والسلامة يمكننا افتراض وجود الرصاص في كل أعمال الطلاءات المنفذة في الفترة ماقبل منتصف الثمانينات ، إلا أنه يمكن إجراء اختبار الكشف عن وجود الرصاص لتأكيد تلك الفرضية أو نفيها .*
 *ولاداعي عزيزي القارئ للمبالغة في القلق إزاء هذا الموضوع حيث يمكننا اللجوء إلى اتباع المجموعة التالية من النصائح والاحتياطات الواجب اتخاذها عند القيام بتنفيذ الأعمال التحضيرية للطلاء ، والتي نتوقع أن تتسبب في إنتاج أو إثارة عنصر الرصاص الموجود في الطلاء القديم الذي نحن بصدد إزالته .*
 *ينصح بارتداء النظارة الواقية للعين أثناء تنفيذ أعمال الصنفرة أو الكشط ، أو أعمال تجهيزية أو تحضيرية أخرى ينتج عن تنفيذها مخلفات طائرة تثور في الجو ، هذا فضلا عن احتمال سقوط بعض نقط الطلاء على أعيننا ، مما يعرضها للأذى والانزعاج الشديد ، لاسيما اثناء محاولة تنظيف الرموش من آثار الطلاءات الزيتية التي قد تصل إليها وتعلق بها . ومن ثم فإنه يكون من الأفضل ارتداء نظارات الأمان والوقاية أثناء تنفيذ الطلاء ، خصوصا عندما نكون بصدد التعامل مع الطلاءات الزيتية .* *



*​*وتتلخص الإجراءات الوقائية أو الاحترازية في التالي : *
 *1- يجب إبعاد الأطفال والنساء - لاسيما الحوامل أو المشتبه في كونهن كذلك - عن موقع العمل لحين الانتهاء من الأعمال المثيرة لعنصر الرصاص والتخلص نهائيا منالنقايات والغبار المحمل له وتنظيف المكان تماما ، باستخدام المكنسة الكهربائية وتبليل الأرضيات .*
 *2- مراعاة تغطية وعزل منطفة العمل بالستائر والأشرطة اللاصقة وتغطية فتحات الأبواب والنوافذ بشرائح الـ " بولي إيثيلين " ، مع تأكيد التغطية الجيدة والثبات التام لشرائح الـ " بولي إيثيلين " في مكانها باستخدام الأشرطة اللاصقة .*
 *3- مراعاة تنظيف الغبار والنفايات المتخلفة عن عمليات الإعداد مع نهاية كل يوم عمل ، كما ينصح بغسل ملابس العمل يوميا ، وتبديل الملابس والاستحمام قبل التوقف لتناول الغداء أو العشاء.*
 *4- ينصح دوما بعرض الأطفال على الطبيب المختص لقياس معدل الرصاص ومستواه ، ويتيح لنا هذا الاختبار البسيط جداً وغير المكلف معرفة ماإذا كنا نعمل بطلاءات محنوية على عنصر الرصاص أم لا . *
 *حتى عام 1969م ، كان الرصاص يعتبر عنصراً أساسياً وشهيراً لتكوين الصبغات اللونية ، ولكن مع حلول عام 1978م ،أصبح الرصاص عنصرا مضافاً وغير أساسي ، ولكن بقيت كميات من الطلاءات المنتجة في تلك الحقبة مخزونة لسنوات عديدة لدى بائعي التجزئة أو محال الطلاء .*
* وهكذا فلقد أصبح من الأرجح تسبب الأعال التحضيرية - التي تعتمد على الصنفرة والكشط - في إنتاج غبار ونفايات تضم عنصر الرصاص .* *ويرتبط موضوع الأبخرة والروائح والانبعاثات الصادرة عن الطلاءات بمختلف نوعياتها ضرورة تأمين مصادر للتهوية أثناء تنفيذ الطلاء .*
* وحتى مع الطلاءات المرنة ( لاتكس ) ، يمكن أن تكون الأبخرة مزعجة ومثيرة للعين والأنف والرئتين والجلد . فعند القيام بعمية الطلاء داخل البيت ، يفترض فتح عدد كاف من النوافذ للسماح لأكبر قدر ممكن من الهواء النقي والنظيف بالنفاذ إلى مكان تنفيذ الطلاء وتهويته جيداً .*

* ولتأمين تلك العملية ، يمكن الاستعانة بمروحة ووضعها على إحدى النوافذ ، بحيث تقوم بطرد الهواء من الغرفة ، كذلك فإنه يكون علينا استعملا جهاز ( قناع ) لتتنفس من خلاله ، لاسيما في حال استخدام نظام طلاء يعتمد الرذاذ بواسطة الهواء المضغوط . *
* أما في حال إصابتنا بمشكلات في التنفس أو في القلب ، فإنه من الواجب استشارةالطبيب المختص قبل الشروع في تنفيذ الأعمال التحضيرية أو أعمال الطلاء .* 
 *ونود هنا أن نشير إلى أن اوتداء قناع التنفس ينكن أن يعيق عملية التنفس ويجعلها مجهدة ، مما قد يمثل نوعا من الخطورة على المصابين بأمراض في الجهاز التنفسي أو القلب . *
 *وينجم عن إجراء عمليات التحضير والصنفرة كميات من الغبار ، بما يستلزم ضرورة فحص مرشحات الهواء ووحدات التكييف والتدفئة على نحو متواتر وخلال تنفيذ تلك الأعمال . وبالطبع يتعين تبديل هذه المرشحات عند اتساخها وتعلق الغبار عليها . *

* وكقاعدة عامة ينضح دوما بتغيير المرشحات بعد الانتهاء من الأعمال التحضيرية ، وبعد تمام عملية التنظيف النهائية . ولمنع استنشاق الغبار والغازات الضارة عند القيام بإزالة الطلاءات القديمة أو الأعمال ذات الصلة ، فإنه قد يكون من الملائم استخدام وسيلة للتنفس أفضل من مجرد الاعتماد على قناع الغبار الورقي والمزود بعصابة مطاطية واحدة ينصح عند القيام بأعمال الصنفرة ارتداء قناع التنفس الواقي من الغبار والأنسجة ، إذ يمكن لغبار الجدران والجبس أن تسبب تلفا دائما للشعب الهوائيةوالرئتين . * 
 *وتأتي الأنواع الجيدة من أقنعة الغبار مزودة بصمام للزفير ، مما يزيد من إحساسنا بالراحة عند استخدامها ، أما في حال احتمال تعرضنا لمادة الـ " الاسبستوس " والتي شاع استخدامها في البناء إلى أواخر السبعينات ، فإنه ينصح هنا بارتداء قناع التنفس الخاص بالمتعاملين مع تلك المادة .*
 *وبالمثل فإنه يمكن اللجوء إلى استعمال قناع التنفس الواقي ، وذلك عند التعاطي مع الطلاءات او السوائل -أوبصفة عامة - مع المواد ذات الأبخرة السامة .*
 *وغالبا يمكننا استعمال النوعيات الجيدة من أقنعة التنفس الواقية لأكثر من مرة ، مع تزويدها بطقم من المرشحات الأمامية ، بالإضافة إلى المرشحات القياسية المزود بها القناع الواقي .*​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 أكتوبر 2009)

رغم أن الدهان المحتوي على الرصاص أصبح نادر الصنع
إلا ان جميع مواد الدهان الأساسية والمواد النفطية المضافة له لتمديده من أشد المواد خطورة على الجهاز التنفسي
مشكور
بارك الله فيك على العرض الممتاز


----------



## fraidi (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## safety113 (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا
كلنا يتعرض للدهان ومخاطره
ان كان بموقع العمل او السكن
شكرا


----------



## عمروصلاح (13 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم - موضوع جميل


----------

